# johnson grass



## Robert (Sep 18, 2011)

Is it ok for sheep to eat hay with some johnson grass in it?


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

When dried for hay it is much safer than when fresh or green (silage).  See here for more information.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought there were problems with anything eating dried Johnson Grass!

Here is one of the places that show Johnson Grass to be toxic:

http://www.vet.purdue.edu/toxic/plant43.htm

Perhaps it is in the timing of the feeding or cutting for hay?  Notes say that Johnson
Grass was used for hay on that site.

Toxic for both Cyanide and Nitrates.  So not a grass or hay I would want to use.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know, but I have found that Sheepandgoat.com has a very good forages section.


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

goodhors said:
			
		

> I thought there were problems with anything eating dried Johnson Grass!
> 
> Here is one of the places that show Johnson Grass to be toxic:
> 
> ...


You linked to the exact same web address as me...

This is from that site:



> *When johnsongrass is dry, the level of cyanide is extremely low, so properly cured hay is safe for consumption.* If the grass is used for silage or green chop, the levels of cyanide may still be quite high and potentially lethal. If the grass has accumulated toxic levels of nitrates, the hay, silage and chop will continue to be toxic


----------



## Robert (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that reply to the question about johnson grass.


----------

